# Fox Van RC tuning advice



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey everybody. I have been running a Fox Van RC for about 1 month now and I've gotten pretty aquanted w/ the tuning. I use a 600 pound shock on a 6.7 inch frame, and ive found that I can jump ALOT better and @ slower speed if I have the shock dialed in all the way. When dialed all the way in, it has about 5% sag, but does compress if hopp on the bike. Is this harmfull to the shock if I leave it dialed all the way in for jumping? Do you guys do this when DJing w/ a full squish?


----------



## response3 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like you have a coil spring shock? If you run more than 2 full turns of sag, you need to go up to the next stiffer spring. If less than that, you can leave it dialed in.


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

bit copnfused response. I have clicks on my coil shock. 12 clicks max. I get 25 % sag if im dialed in 10 turns. 5% on 12. That OK?


----------



## response3 (Mar 4, 2007)

What year is your shock?


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

last production year of the RC. I believe it's an 04', brand new.


----------



## response3 (Mar 4, 2007)

You're talking about the blue compression adjuster, right? You can leave that wherever you like. It sounds like you should read this:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/04_RearShocks_en.pdf

Start with the right spring to set your sag. Then adjust rebound (red knob), then play with the compression when you need to.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

yep yep, blue knob. Thnks alot. Turn out I can leave it wherever i'd like. Man, I love this rear shock!


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

It shouldnt change sag at all


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

well, it does, haha


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

ammarhio...those model of RC's are excellent candidates for PUSH tuning. The compression circuit on the RC's were pretty limited in how much benefit you can get. If you think that shock works pretty good now, you should see how much improvement PUSH can put into that old design. I have one for a Nomad, and the difference was night and day. I got the Race System package tuned for me and the Nomad, and it is excellent. It's kinda nice to have a shock that requires no checking for air pressure and such. I swap occasionally between the RC and my primary shock, a Manitou ISX-6 air shock. If the RC is your primary shock, I think the PUSH mod puts it at or above the performance of a stock DHX coil. Something to consider.


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks TNC, how much does that service cost?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

The PUSH website has all the details and prices for different packages. I'm not a schill for PUSH, but their end performance result for such a simple shock is pretty impressive, so I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

thatks, im considering this


----------

